# Honda HS1332 vs. Blizzard Jonas



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Fun video from Lancaster Honda, Lancaster, PA:






I'll request they also make a sequel, using the new HSS model.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vid Robert thanks for sharing


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is one heck of a snow blowing son of a gun there!

Some darn fine cinematography too.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

holy crap it blows the snow to another zip code!


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice post. If my town ever gets snow this year, I'll make a prequel.


----------



## 88racing (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice video :bowing:


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Snowblower Porn is the best Porn.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Anxious to see the HSS with 13.5 impeller


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What, no HS622?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

grabber said:


> Anxious to see the HSS with 13.5 impeller


The attached vid is of an older model HS series.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish I had had a free hand when my HS928TA was slogging through EOD so deep that the only thing sticking out was the top of the chute! I had to go as slow as possible so the machine would not bog down too badly but it was a very impressive performance nonetheless. Naturally at that depth some snow was left behind but I simply backed up and ran over it again. 

After being out for about 6 hours clearing snow that day, I have two huge likes and not-so-like.

Like: this machine absolutely sips gas! I spent 90% of those hours at full load and I estimate I used about 1.5 gallons of fuel. Incredible.
Like: I was tired when I was done, but not because of the machine. It was very easy to control, nearly hands off easy.
Not-so-like: I broke two shear pins. IMESHO they break a tad too easily.


----------

